# What rod



## TMB (Sep 23, 2012)

What rod would you guys recommend to use with avet HXW?? I know it's considered a casting reel but it's kinda large to cast! Should I just get a short rod (6'-7') or long rod?? I'll be kayaking baits with it so do I even need a long rod?? Plus it's hard to find a long rod with high #, unless you go with custom rods $$$$. Thanks let me know your opinion!


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

8'-10'
Personally not a fan of short rods on the sand even though I still fish a couple of them in arsenal (my 1st shark set ups from 10 or 11 years ago at the age of 15) but retirement is near for them and starting to build more rods. I always preferred to fish my super 6's on 12' American rodsmith, less bar rub, less seaweed, castable, and never broke one. The heavy ocean master surf rod will get the job done if you don't wanna spend to much but better options do exist, look into FTU rods as well. I've been eye balling the HWX raptor, someday when I add one to the collection I'll put it on a 8' to 10' rod, either seeker, calstar, jawbone, or nuke breakaway. Unless the CRB 8' eglass blank I'm about to wrap in a few days is suitable, odds are it will be on a 10' stick for the reasons stated above.


----------



## Greatwhite (Mar 28, 2011)

Ditto on the 12' OM. I'm still running mine from years ago when I first started.
Cast able in rough conditions, tall enough to cover the bars and grass and heavy enough for bigger fish. 

Admittedly, I'm a shorter guy so the but section is a little long for me but if it was that big an issue it's an easy fix.

After that Id say custom 10' from Ftu or roys.


----------



## TMB (Sep 23, 2012)

So the OM 12 should handle 7 or 8 ft sharks fine? I'm using this for shark fishing. Thanks


----------



## Greatwhite (Mar 28, 2011)

itll be tough but it will work. I wouldn't specifically target big fish with a 12' Rod.
Average 4-6' fish then yeah, but if you're going to target big fih in close step it down to a shorter Rod.


----------



## TMB (Sep 23, 2012)

Yeah, that's why I was thinking of maybe a 7' or 8' if I can find one! Specially since I don't think I can get a great cast with that big reel even if I have a long rod. Any 7' or 8' you guys recommend?


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

I've caught many a 7fter on 12ft rods.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

TMB said:


> What rod would you guys recommend to use with avet HXW?? I know it's considered a casting reel but it's kinda large to cast! Should I just get a short rod (6'-7') or long rod?? I'll be kayaking baits with it so do I even need a long rod?? Plus it's hard to find a long rod with high #, unless you go with custom rods $$$$. Thanks let me know your opinion!


You already paid for a Avet HXW, spend the $$$$ for the custom rod 8 - 10 ft.


----------



## TMB (Sep 23, 2012)

Hahaha @Dano very easy to say! Ha! I understand the 8-10 because is higher, the sanbar etc.....even with a shark tower on truck you need a 10ft rod?
I found a 7'6 60-80# I might go with that!


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Fish with what you will, just trying to feed the need for expensive equipment. No shark tower here, no need to kayak baits out. Matter a fact you can put it on a Ugly Stik boat rod for all I care. My 6, 7 & 8 ft bull sharks have been caught on casted baits in the 3rd gut. Good Fishing,


----------



## TMB (Sep 23, 2012)

@DANO don't get sensitive there man, it's all good! But if you can't give good advice don't bother! Hey let me know when you catch a 10'5" tiger, doubt it will happen from 2nd or 3rd gut! Tight lines there man!


----------



## longcaster (Apr 13, 2006)

DANO said:


> My 6, 7 & 8 ft bull sharks have been caught on casted baits in the 3rd gut. Good Fishing,


 ^^


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

Casting to the 3rd gut that's some mighty fine surf angling and having enough line for an 8fter!


----------



## TMB (Sep 23, 2012)

Might be counting the wade gut ha!!!


----------



## sharkinaggie (Jan 21, 2008)

TMB said:


> Hey let me know when you catch a 10'5" tiger, doubt it will happen from 2nd or 3rd gut!


You might want to rethink this comment....there are some hefty critters that swim in between the bars.

If you are catching 8 footers on a regular basis, then I would go would a shorter rod in the 7-8 range. However, I don't know anyone who catches them regularly on the Texas Coast....

-SA


----------



## TMB (Sep 23, 2012)

Sharkinaggie, yeah found an 8' I'm going to try see how it goes! Thanks 
And you are right most are in the 5'-7' range. You just never know like you said!


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

I wish I could cast past the 3rd bar. :-/


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I rarely get it passed the third bar even went wading to get some extra distance.


----------



## TMB (Sep 23, 2012)

Well guys apparently someone her does! Very impressive! Anyway back on the rod, I'm going to try the Ahi Assassin from Charkbait see how it is. It's an 8' 60#. Seems nice and strong by a video I saw, hope it does the job. Can't wait to try it out! Can't wait to just go fishing period!!


----------

